# excision of lesions



## Ksumansky (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello, I need some serious help!  My plastic's dr likes to do his own coding.  This is an example of his or report........any thoughts on the true definition of complex closure?

After consent was obtained the patient was brought intothe operating room.  After local 1:100,000 was infiltrated in the tissue and an appropriate time of 10 minutes was awaited, the lesion of the left chest was biopsy proven squamous cell cancer was reexcised with wide local margins and after this was done wide undermining was necessary for closure.  Closure was accomplished with deep 4-0 vicryl, superficial 5-0 nylon.

he codes this as 11603 and 13101 complex.....any thoughts????????


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 11, 2009)

*scar*

Sometimes my Dr. (when I worked derm) would use complex due to the word re-excised since there was a previous scar but it could not be used with the 11600-11646 codes


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 11, 2009)

As of this year 2009 you may bill an excision with a complex repair code, the documentation of the wide undermining is scant but may be enough.


----------

